# New report shows Denmark, New Zealand and Singapore are the least corrupt places to l



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Denmark, New Zealand and Singapore are the best places in the world to live in terms of transparency, accountability and lack of corruption, a new study reveals. The worst countries are Somalia, Myanmar, Afghanistan and Iraq, according to the 2010 Corruption Perceptions Index. With governments though committing huge sums to tackle the world’s most pressing problems, from [...]

Click to read the full news article: New report shows Denmark, New Zealand and Singapore are the least corrupt places to live...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## kyn6339 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Editor,I am going to Singapore to look for job in two weeks time. I am currently in London and origin from Malaysia. I have mechanical Engineering degree with one year work experience in automotive industry. I am looking for job other than in automotive industry. What is my option in Singapore. Is Singapore job market good? What is the future? I have been doing research and found that Singapore is in demanding for biotechnology, phamaceutical, construction, banking. I want to get into phamaceutical industry through bioengineering. Any chance. What is the best site to look for job in Singapore. Do I do to be in Singapore first and look for job?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol. Singapore is practically run under a dictatorship.


----------

